# cold hands?



## ripdam (May 2, 2006)

I am all about the pogies (neoprene, nrs). I play boat in them all spring and my hands are cold at first, but they seem to hold the water inside fairly warm. I think gloves are colder, and have a heck of a time holding onto my paddle. Us girls have smaller hands, which makes the glove factor harder. I thought about getting the nrs mitts recently. I ski in mits, so figured it would also be warmer. Any comments about neoprene mittens?


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I, too, like pogies (not a lady though, sorry). Have you tried those pogies that flip out to be long enough to go like halfway up your arm? Slipping in and out of them quickly is a challenge but I found that less water got in those than the pogies that just go to the wrist. I've heard great things about the ToasterMits.

COUNT


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

Chota used to make a neoprine mitten with a hole cut out on the palm. I got teased a lot for wearing them, but man I loved those things. I lost one recently, and tried pogies, which I think are kind of a pain in the ass. I'm always putting on/taking off my nose plug so for that reason I just don't like 'em. The mittens allow you to take your hand out of the hole when you want to, and the palm is still grippy while your hands stay warm. I tried to find them last summer to replace my lost one, and couldn't. But if they are still being made, I think they are worth a try.


----------



## WW Lush (Dec 26, 2003)

I have slightly poor circulation to my hands and my hands are always cold so I definitely needed something to paddle in CO. Pogies freak me out- too confining (don't ask...). I use the NRS Navigator gloves and love them. I had tried other gloves but the grip was not good enough on the paddle. The Navigator gloves have a great solid grip- now it feels weird to paddle without them. 
http://www.coloradokayak.com/NRS-Navigator-Gloves?sc=2&category=85


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Another vote for the gloves listed above... Warm and you can still feel your paddle (and grab loop). I hated pogies. I do have a friend that wears gloves & pogies at the same time... haven't tried it, but she swears by it.

Laurie


----------



## danceronhooves (Aug 31, 2006)

one pair ordered from CKS- thanks for all the help!


----------

